# Gateway Model TA1 tablet pc



## mm320reno (Aug 26, 2010)

I bought this tablet pc. Has no OS on it so i tried to install both windows xp home and windows xp tablet edition it say it cant find the hard drive. and then when i boot it from an external hard drive with windows on it it gives me the blue screen of death any clue on how to get a new os running on this thing? thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try putting in the serial here http://support.gateway.com/support/srt/allsysteminfo.aspx?cmpid=topnav you wil get the drivers and you may find the manual,you may also need to check the bios to see if you need to disable ahci,or it may be neccessary to slipstream then install disc with a sata driver,have you tried removing and reseating the hdd


----------

